
Stop bashing MBAs - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/2010/05/12/stop-bashing-mbas/
======
vparikh
The problem with MBAs is that they think you can only learn what a typical MBA
program teaches in business school.

I learned everything that the authors learned in business school managing my
own successful open source project. And I didn't have to take a loan out.

So to all those people who are seeking an MBA degree to learn "the business
side of things" - start an open source project and try and make it successful.
It will be the best learning experience of your life. You will learn more then
any MBA from any university. And you'll be 80K+ less in debt.

~~~
marcamillion
Again...that's also a generalization. No one ever said you can only learn the
above in an MBA program. But given life's vagaries, it gives you a crash
course. By the way, everything in the post are the ancillary things learned
while learning how to learn.

